# Is it possible to print or export a (hierarchical) keyword list?



## willdoak (Aug 26, 2012)

Couldn't find the answer in the FAQ. Could be my poor searching technique.

Cheers,

Will


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 26, 2012)

willdoak said:


> Couldn't find the answer in the FAQ. Could be my poor searching technique.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Will



Metadata menu -> Export Keywords will do the trick.

Beat


----------



## willdoak (Aug 27, 2012)

Thanks! (I was looking at the metadata panel . . . )

Cheers,

Will


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Aug 27, 2012)

willdoak said:


> Couldn't find the answer in the FAQ. Could be my poor searching technique.



Ooooooooooh, I don't think I've been asked that one before.  The Export Keywords is in there, but not in that context specifically.


----------



## Sally A (Mar 12, 2018)

I tried that, but it exported a flat hierarchy.  How do you preserve the hierarchy in order to use it on another computer?


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Mar 12, 2018)

Hi Sally. Metadata menu > Export Keywords should export with the hierarchy intact, with tabs showing the different levels of the hierarchy. Have you tried importing the keyword list into the other computer, or opening it with a text editor? Here's an example of the output from mine.


----------



## Sally A (Mar 12, 2018)

OK, it seems to have worked this time.  Copied it from dropbox, then imported it. Thanks


----------

